# Doors



## Lost (Sep 24, 2005)

Seems like our side door is letting air our any ideas how to fix that w/o replacing the door?


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 24, 2005)

There are several inexpensive ways to fix this, providing that your door is the correct size for the opening.  First is the adhesive foam-type weather stripping.  It comes in rolls and can be purchased at Lowes, HomeDepot, and other hardware stores.  Also, there are door sweeps (believe that's what they're called) that are a rubber-type material and can be fastened to the bottom of the door, and there's a type that's made to be fastened at the side of the door as well.  I'm sure there are others as well, so best to make a trip to the hardware store, ask a clerk and look at your options.


----------



## seamtress (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad I read this first! My back is doing this and we want to fix before winter gets here!


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 15, 2005)

you may have to combine several things - foam strips, door sweeps - your door may be slightly warped - on one of mine, I had to pare down a foam strip to an angle to make it fit across the floor tightly


----------



## HandyMac (Dec 2, 2005)

Using a candle, find where the air is coming from around the door. It could be coming in between the door jamb and the rough framing in addition to the areas already mentioned. The best fix for that situation is to remove the door trim---which side depends on which seems the easiest---generally the inside is easiest. Then stuff insulation in the space between the door jamb and the rough framing as tightly as possible.


----------



## rk_king2004 (Jun 24, 2006)

Lost said:
			
		

> Seems like our side door is letting air our any ideas how to fix that w/o replacing the door?



It seems all you need to do is to install weather stripping all around the door.

You can pick it up at your local hardware store...http://www.allhomerepairsyourself.com


----------

